# Echolot Verständnisfrage



## climbingmadmax (23. Februar 2014)

Hallo ihr,
nachdem ich mich jetzt schon seit einiger Zeit hier ins Thema Echolot einlese, muss ich jetzt doch mal fragen.

Irgendwie kapier ich es einfach nicht. Die Erklärungen im Netz sind teilweise auch etwas widersprüchlich.

Ich versuchs mal:
Das Echolot schickt ein Impuls nach unten, der kommt wieder an und sagt die Tiefe für exakt ein Punkt? Dann baut sich das Bild von rechts nach links Punkt für Punkt auf? richtig? Oder auch schon falsch?

Jezt die Punkte dich ich irgenwie nicht check:

1. Was bringt mir dann ein weiterer Winkel wenn sich das Bild Punkt für Punkt aufbaut.
2. Was ist direkt unter dem Geber? Bildmitte vom Display, oder der Rand des Kegels (speziell hierzu gibts ganz verschiedene Skizzen im Netz)
3.. Wie wird es angezeigt wenn ich z.B. direkt über einer Erhebung, oder einem Loch stehe? Boot bewegt sich nicht. Dann müsste das Echo doch nach dem neuen Bildaufbau Ebenen Untergrund anzeigen?
4. Was passiert wenn mir ein Fisch unter das Boot schwimmt? Sagen wir mal bei 10 Meter Durchmesser des Kegels am Grund. Wird der Fisch dann angezeigt? Oder nur wenn ich drüber fahr?
5. Ein tiefstehender Fisch ist schon auf dem Echo zu sehen. Ein Fisch steht ziemlich weit Oben Lotrecht drüber. Wird aber erst später vom Kegel erfasst.... Erscheint der dann versetzt? Oder "erscheint" der dann plötzlich aufm Bild (Also doch nicht Bildaufbau Punkt für PUnkt?)

Für Frage 4 und 5 hab ich mal ein Bild angehängt.

Irgenwie steh ich aufm Schlauch.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand nochmal ein link für mich, oder kann mir in meinem Gedankenwirwa weiterhelfen.

Danke Euch.

LG Max


----------



## climbingmadmax (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Echolot Verständnisfrage*

Hi,
kann mir keiner helfen?
Am meisten würde mich interessieren was ein größerer Winkel bringt. Was bedeutet MEHR sehen?
Wenn das Bild Zeile für Zeile gescannt und aufgebaut wird...dann ist doch der Winkel egal...

Wo ist mein Denkfehler????


----------



## cohosalmon (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Echolot Verständnisfrage*

Also erstmal ist das was am rechten Bildschirm auftaucht das Zeugs dass gerade in den Peilkegelbereich eintritt. Das so erzeugte Signal wandert dann zum linken Bildschirmrand. Somit ist alles was weiter links auf dem Schirm ist "History". 

Ein weiter Kegel hat den Vorteil, dass Du einen groesseren Bereich absuchst. Natuerlich kannst Du mit einem 2D Bildschirm nicht unterscheiden ob ein Signal vom linken oder rechten Peilkegelrand kommt. Du weisst nur, dass irgendwo am Peilkegelrand in Fahrrichtung etwas Dir naeherkommt. Mit den neuen Sidescan Modellen kannst Du Dir eine Draufsicht zeigen lassen und dann weisst Du genau woher ein Signal kommt.

Hast Du zwei gleich grosse Fische und einer schwimmt direkt unter dem Boot durch (also durch die Mitte des Peilkegels) und der andere durchschwimmt nur den Randbereich des Kegels, dann wirst Du ein grosses Signal fuer den direkt unter dem Boot kriegen und fuer einen laengere Zeit (naeher dran und laenger im Blickfeld) und fuer den anderen ein kleineres Signal und kuerzeres - obwohl beide gleich gross sind.

Du hast recht, wenn Du absolut stillstehst ueber einem Loch, siehst Du einen ebenen Bodenstrich auf dem Schirm. Daher musst Du zum Erkunden fahren.

Sobald etwas den Kegel "beruehrt" kriegst Du ein Signal auf dem Schirm. Stelle Dir das wie ein Laser-Alarmsystem vor. Und ja, wenn Du einen sehr weiten Kegel hast, verzerrt sich das Bild etwas indem Du zwei lotrecht aber verschieden tief stehende Fische zeitversetzt dargestellt bekommst einfach weil der Kegel sie zu verschiedenen Zeiten erfasst.

Alles kloar?


----------



## JungausHamburg (4. März 2014)

*AW: Echolot Verständnisfrage*

da kann dir geholfenwerden
http://www.bissclips.tv/sonstige-tags/echolot


----------



## climbingmadmax (5. März 2014)

*AW: Echolot Verständnisfrage*

Hi,
danke Euch!
Auf der Seite schaue ich mich mal in Ruhe um.

cohosalmon, jetzt ist mir alles schon etwas klarer, danke.

Nur noch eine Frage. Schwimmt ein Fisch von hinten in den Kegel. Kommt er dann quasi auch von rechts rein, oder?
Dann ist aber doch eine genaue Ortung fast nicht möglich, oder?
Mal angenommen der rechte Kegelrand zeichnet grad ne Steigunng auf in Fahrtrichtung. Dann bedeutet das ja, dass kurz vor dem Boot ein Berg kommt. Wenn jetzt von hinten ein Fisch reinschwimmen würde. Wird er über dem Berg angezeigt? Obwohl er 10 Meter hinter dem Boot ist?


----------



## cohosalmon (7. März 2014)

*AW: Echolot Verständnisfrage*

Das sind so die kleinen Ungenauigkeiten - systembedingt! Ist so wie Du es beschreibst. Um diese Ungenauigkeiten zu verringern koenntest Du Dir einen Geber mit sehr schmalem Kegel zulegen. Wenn Du allerdings Dein fiktives Szenarium mal praktisch ueberdenkst, wirst Du feststellen, dass das unerheblich ist: Du faehrst vorwaerts mit dem Boot - wie oft wird es passieren, dass ein Fisch Dich dann von hinten ueberholt? Bei einem 20 Grad Kegelwinkel und bei 10 m Wassertiefe macht der Unterschied zwischen unterer Vorderrand und Hinterrand des Kegels gerade mal 3 m aus. Auf dem Screen zeigt es dann den Berg und Fisch immer noch recht dicht beisammen und Deine Schlussfolgerung wird sein - Fisch am Berg. Das sollte doch genuegen!?


----------



## ulf (8. März 2014)

*AW: Echolot Verständnisfrage*



climbingmadmax schrieb:


> [...]Nur noch eine Frage. Schwimmt ein Fisch von hinten in den Kegel. Kommt er dann quasi auch von rechts rein, oder?[...]



Hallo

Das liegt daran, daß die Anzeige über die *Zeit* dargestellt wird und nicht über eine Entfernung, geschweige denn Richtung (Zeit läuft leider nur in eine Richtung).
Das die Zeit dann doch eine Entfernung angibt liegt eben nur daran, daß Du dich bewegst und das dann sozusagen "im Kopf zusammen gebastelt" wird.

Gruß Ulf


----------

